# Oyster Dip



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

2 (8 oz)packages cream cheese/softened
1 teaspoon Worcestershire
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 cup sour cream
1 (3 and 1/2 oz) can smoked oysters

In medium bowl blend cream cheese/worcestershire/lemon juice/and
sour cream. Mix well. Combine this mixture with the oysters. Serve with pita chips or crackers

Yield/8 cups


----------



## jdthompson (Apr 13, 2011)

I've never heard of oyster dips but it sounds delicious!  I love smoked oysters so I'll give this recipe a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 13, 2011)

LAJ said:


> 2 (8 oz)packages cream cheese/softened
> 1 teaspoon Worcestershire
> 2 teaspoons lemon juice
> 1 cup sour cream
> ...



Sounds good, LAJ.  Do you drain off the oil from the oysters, or include it in the dip?


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 13, 2011)

I love smoked oysters. I guess you could used smoke mussels too. Deffinitely give this one a go. Thanks!


----------

